# You KNOW you're baked when...



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello MPers! :ciao:

Chris1974 made a post that just inspired me to make a new, hopefully ongoing, thread called "You KNOW you're baked when..." and let MPers fill in the rest...   Here is the first entry...  please feel free to jump in and add your own!

"You KNOW you're baked when you go to the kitchen for a bowl of ice cream and once you get there you can't remember why you went out there in the first place."

:rofl:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 11, 2009)

You know your baked when.
You have to use the bathroom. So you head in there, but stop at the mirror and fix your hair and head back to doing what you were. Then 5 minutes later wondering why you have to go again so soon.


Edit in. You also know your baked when you have to edit your spelling.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 11, 2009)

NOOO WAAYYYYY.....  hahahahahahahaha   AWESOME !
You were serious !


----------



## smokeytheherb (Aug 11, 2009)

When you forget what you are talking about mid sentence.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2009)

when you go to the bathroom...only to find  you was late :doh:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 11, 2009)

when your driving down the highway and you finally notice the mile long line of cars behind you !


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 11, 2009)

the server asks you to speak up because you happen to be mumbling to yourself....my bad.


----------



## Six (Aug 11, 2009)

When you wake up in the lazy boy and your bowl is dumped all over your chest :bongin:


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Aug 11, 2009)

your lips stick to your gums.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 11, 2009)

You go to stand up realizing your already standing AH better sit back down now.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Aug 11, 2009)

YKYBW-You wake up to your spouse screaming "Why the heck are there oreo's all over the bed...AND IN MY HAIR!"...
...You realize you've been sitting at a stop sign for 10 minutes waiting for it to turn green!


----------



## daddyo (Aug 11, 2009)

you know you're really baked when....you cant spit.


----------



## wmmeyer (Aug 11, 2009)

> You also know your baked when you have to edit your spelling.


 
You know you were baked when your spelling looked fine, until you re-read it later.


----------



## cubby (Aug 11, 2009)

You know your baked when you go to walk your dog, get three houses away and realise you have the leash in your hand........but the dog's still in the house. ( usually looking out the front window, with an expression on his face saying...Agian?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 11, 2009)

You know your baked when after you cook up some fishsticks. You put the remainders in the pantry instead of the fridge.
Then a couple hours later you walk in the kitchen, and wonder what the wife is doing home so early.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 11, 2009)

Your wife knows when you are baked because the sunglasses you put on only have one lens in them. True story. I cancelled my errand run that day.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 11, 2009)

you do a store run for some milk and bread, and come home with $65 in munchies, and no milk , or bread.

(and you had the list in your jeans pocket)... ...


----------



## wmmeyer (Aug 11, 2009)

You know you're baked when... 

...ya wonder why you've never really _looked _at the ceiling before, cuz there's so much interesting stuff up there.

...you're leaning back in the kitchen chair, fall over backwards, and think you're really having a great time.

...ya watch a whole John Wayne movie from beginning to end, and were actually into it.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 11, 2009)

you know you're baked when.. you can't remember if you just put out a cigarette, or were just about to light one.


----------



## cubby (Aug 11, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> ...ya watch a whole John Wayne movie from beginning to end, and were actually into it.


 


    HEY......I resmble that remark


----------



## here2learn (Aug 11, 2009)

You know you're baked when you read these and think to yourself , I just did that....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 11, 2009)

You know you are baked when you go to load a bowl and have not finished the last one.
You take the bong to the kitchen for ice, and bring back ice, and can't find the bong.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 11, 2009)

you know you're baked when.. you click on 'post reply' and by the time the page loads forget what you were gonna say (or what you're even replying to) 

*why i use 'quick reply'


----------



## Trafic (Aug 11, 2009)

You know you're baked when...You randomly miss your exit on the highway that you have taken everyday for years.


----------



## wmmeyer (Aug 11, 2009)

You know your baked when ya can't remember what it is ya can't find, or why you were looking for it.


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 11, 2009)

you know your baked when your looking for your hat for an hour or so.. you give up, sitting back down scratching your head.. there it is, its on my head!!


----------



## Six (Aug 11, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> you do a store run for some milk and bread, and come home with $65 in munchies, and no milk , or bread.
> 
> (and you had the list in your jeans pocket)... ...



Lmao...so many times i have been there...smokin before you go to the store is dangerous to your pocketbook....


----------



## Six (Aug 11, 2009)

When you go to hit the munchies and you actually drewl on yourself...:huh:


----------



## gourmet (Aug 11, 2009)

I know I'm really baked when, while walking to the train station, I suddenly look up and momentarily don't know where I am or how I got there.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 12, 2009)

ykybw-

you reply to a troll thread defending MP's honor, only to re-read it, and realize it's a thread some newb pulled from the past...2006 ...


----------



## IRISH (Aug 12, 2009)

ykybw,

your pumping $20 fuel in your truck, (cause thats all you got), and little miss hottie pulls up next to you to fuel up, and your checking her out instead of where your pump is at, and when you look at it , it says $36.

doooohh.:doh: ...lol...


----------



## ray jay (Aug 12, 2009)

I thought everyone liked John Wayne movies? Mabey I'm stoned?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 12, 2009)

You KNOW you're really baked when you pull in one driveway early on your street and have to wave at the neighbors as you back out of their driveway and act like you planned it that way...:ciao:


----------



## wmmeyer (Aug 12, 2009)

ray jay said:
			
		

> I thought everyone liked John Wayne movies? Mabey I'm stoned?


 
Not a thing in the world wrong with John Wayne movies, except perhaps they're a liitle lame/tame by today's video entertainment standards.  Besides, ya've seen 'em all 30 times each in the past 40 years.


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 12, 2009)

You know your baked while out and you look in a mirror and see someone who it totally fried and say man that guy is :stoned:


----------



## yimmy capone (Aug 12, 2009)

........ when you pack up a second bowl and can't remember where you put that lighter, thinking to yourself I just had it in my hand.


----------



## Six (Aug 12, 2009)

When you swerve suddenly in a panic to miss a tree and realize its your pine air freshener hanging on the mirror...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 12, 2009)

Just happened....

Go to put some sugar in your coffee. But the sugar bowl was empty. So you go get the bag of sugar to refill the bowl. And manage to start pouring half the bag in your coffee instead. When they are sitting right slam next to each other.


----------



## Phil Ivey (Aug 13, 2009)

Your in the IMAX theater alone cuz the movie was over 20 min ago


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 13, 2009)

you know you're baked when..  you wonder why the lady at the gas station is looking at you crazy when you go to pay, only to look down and realize you put your sack of weed on the counter instead of cash.  Oooooops!
True story!


----------



## astrobud (Aug 13, 2009)

Barbapopa said:
			
		

> you know you're baked when.. you wonder why the lady at the gas station is looking at you crazy when you go to pay, only to look down and realize you put your sack of weed on the counter instead of cash. Oooooops!
> True story!


 
 been there done that


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 13, 2009)

You know your baked when you grab your phone to call your buddy and while its ringing you totally forget who you were calling, and when ur friend answers you ask .... "Uhhhhh  who is this ?  

happens alot !


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 13, 2009)

You quietly go to bed not to make too much noice to wake your wife, slide under the sheets without shaking the bed to much and just when you think you made it she says "good night" and you burst into so much laughter you almost blow an artery out of the side of your neck and have to explain what is so funny because she dosent know you smoke MJ!!

Almost lost an artery a few times!!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok

You do some smoke and go into your grow room just to be with the ones you love and you after 15 min or so you realize you have been having a conversation with your plants and they have been talking back

Back out of room slowly ok bed time now

Cheers!!!


----------



## meds4me (Aug 13, 2009)

Is when you call youre boss and complain that they locked you into the 
"shop" and realize all you had to do was walk out ...... 
err...its true !


----------



## Six (Aug 13, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Ok
> 
> You do some smoke and go into your grow room just to be with the ones you love and you after 15 min or so you realize you have been having a conversation with your plants and they have been talking back
> 
> ...



Soooo..They dont really talk then ? :watchplant: :huh::bolt:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 13, 2009)

Only when your high unfortuneatly. How great would that be if they really did though? No more guessing what is wrong they would just tell you!

Hey a little water here or hey man your frying my &^% with that nute salution buddy!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Aug 13, 2009)

True story: You know you're baked when you put your wallet in the freezer for no apparent reason and forget all about it. 

Took me three days to find it. I was very unhappy.


----------



## mrkingford (Aug 13, 2009)

You know your baked when;
    True story

About 10 or so years ago me and my best friend toked it up real good in his car on the way home from a friends ( smoking there too ). 
We of course got the munchies and he pulled into a Mcdonalds drive through.
Several minutes went by til it was me who finally realized he pulled behind the trash dumpster in the lane next to the drive through ( you know how the dumpster is usually by the back door where the drive through lane is ).
For a few minutes it looked like a green SUV, lol.
We howled laughing to this day about it.


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2009)

You know you are baked when you go to the freezer to get that yummy peanut butter chunk ice cream that you are totally jonezin for only to realize that it's not in the freezer but in the pantry where your baked *** put it the night before...(and then you wonder if you put it back in the freezer it will be edible again?)...warm melted yummy ice cream makes me sad


----------



## Raw Dog (Aug 14, 2009)

"You end up spendin a G on the vendin machine"


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 14, 2009)

You know you're really baked when you reach for the ashtray and you're puzzled when all you see is a small roach from earlier and can't remember if you smoked the joint you just rolled a bit ago or not...  Where DID that thing go?


----------



## mrkingford (Aug 15, 2009)

When you go to put frozen pizza into the oven and realize you already have some in their cooking.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 15, 2009)

You know your baked when your standing in line at Safeway at 10:00 pm in your PJ's with a container of bearclaws and a gallon of milk with a big grin on your face staring at your stoner snack giggeling and you finally realize Ohhhhh Daaang it ! I forgot my stupid wallet at home again !


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 16, 2009)

Mmmm, bearclaws!  Pastries are my cryptonite.


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 16, 2009)

Another true story:
You know your baked when...  you and your bro are driving on the freeway and your bro says to you, "wow!  I can not believe we have this lane to ourselves, no one is in it for miles!"  So after about a mile or so you simultaneously realize you have been driving in the emergency lane for about 2 miles.  Oops.
Yet another reason I do not drive baked.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Aug 16, 2009)

when you find yourself sitting on the couch craving a glass of milk and then suddenly think to yourself, "Wasn't i gonna go get a glass of milk a little while ago?". Upon further investigation you discover that indeed you did go get a glass of milk before and after pouring the milk you somehow put the glass of milk in the refridgerater, the carton of milk in the cabinet (where the glass came from) and walked out empty handed only to have the same deja vu like craving for milk, moments later..


----------



## IRISH (Aug 16, 2009)

ykybw...

umm, kinda like now. . hmm. crs moment... ...


----------



## cubby (Aug 16, 2009)

When you go to the fridge to look for something to eat, walk back in the living room filling your face, spend the next 2 hours looking for the remote control only to give up then find it in the fridge the next time you go looking for munchies.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 16, 2009)

when this is where you keep your emergency hooter.:48:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 17, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....  The darn bass with a doobie in his mouth damn near made me piss myself just now Irish,  I am so high right now I just caught myself puting the fricken icecream in the cabinet ? ( just got some purple kush tonite )EEEEEEAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR .......... nother hit Chris lol..
whata stoner !


----------



## IRISH (Aug 17, 2009)

he belts out a rendition of 'don't worry, be happy'.  and 'take me to the river'.:lama: ...


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 17, 2009)

You know your baked when...

....


----------



## evz355 (Aug 17, 2009)

when you take a sip of your bong instead of the drink that was sitting next to it


----------



## evz355 (Aug 17, 2009)

when every car you see looks like cops


----------



## mrkingford (Aug 17, 2009)

When you go to log on and can't remember your password.


----------



## smokin427 (Aug 18, 2009)

You know youre baked when you pour orange juice in your cereal bowl.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

evz355 said:
			
		

> when you take a sip of your bong instead of the drink that was sitting next to it


You know your baked

when you blow in the top of the bong instead of the downstem to clear the chamber
:hitchair:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Aug 18, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> You know your baked
> 
> when you blow in the top of the bong instead of the downstem to clear the chamber
> :hitchair:


Haha nice going! 

You know you're baked when you drop the doobie under the table and bang your forehead when you go to reach for it.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

you know your baked when:



your job starts interfering with your smoking.

Wife is complaining.

Your doctor finds smokable hash in your blood sample.

u 4get hw 2 spel.

You start to lose an argument with an inanimate objects.


Honestly believe THC is included in the 4 food groups.

You stare at the tv but forget to watch it.

The parking lot seems to have moved while you were in the store. No Someone MUST HAVE stolen it! or Your keys...YEA! thats it.

You fall off the floor...

Your twin daughters are named Mary and Jane.

Mosquitoes catch a buzz after attacking you.

You forget to go to your NA meetings

Your idea of cutting back is to use roll joints instead of rip the bong.

The dispensary bar says "Hi" when you come in...

Every night you're beginning to find your roommate's cat funnier.

Roseanne looks good.

Don't recognize wife unless seen through bottom of bong.

That damned pink elephant followed you home again.

You wake up and find out its 2009 (we stoners call that Comatosed) 

You sit back, put your feet up, pack the bowl, and realize you just cleaned the bubbler....and for got to fill it with water.

you go to pour yourself a glass of milk, put the glass back in the fridge, then take the carton back to the room.

If its good herb...You just know...ya know?


Just got on a roll and couldnt stop


----------



## frankiet (Aug 18, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hello MPers! :ciao:
> 
> Chris1974 made a post that just inspired me to make a new, hopefully ongoing, thread called "You KNOW you're baked when..." and let MPers fill in the rest... Here is the first entry... please feel free to jump in and add your own!
> 
> ...


you know your baked when you mix chocolate, peanut butter, marshmellows and rice crispy cereal together


----------



## daddyo (Aug 18, 2009)

you know you're baked when you can't understand why this forum is always up on your computer...
then you realize you set it as your home page!


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 20, 2009)

You know your baked when you have to go back and edit the spelling in  your post like 6 dang times........


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....... been there Happy Head !


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2009)

you know your baked and..............what were we talking about?
oh screw it hit this :48:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Aug 21, 2009)

when u find yourself in the middle of a long country road asking your self  were the hell am i and how did i get here?  you going to eat that cookie?


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 21, 2009)

when you go to the fridge for a drink to cure the cotton mouth and wonder what your going to fix to eat 10 minuets later.


----------



## frankcos (Aug 21, 2009)

You know your baked when you pull up to one of those gas pumps that say pay before you pump, so you go inside to pay and grab some munchies.When you come out you hop back in the truck and drive away not pumping the gas you just paid for.As if thats not bad enough after you realize what you've done,you now have to go back to the station and explain to the cashier inside what you just did and that you would like to get the gas you just purchased 30 minutes prior.

Yes this is a true story.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahaha.......... Guilty !  :d


----------



## kaotik (Aug 27, 2009)

just did this one last night and thought of this thread;
you know you're baked when.. you spend five minutes hunting all around for your lighter.. then realize its been in your hand the whole time :doh:


----------



## wezzz (Aug 27, 2009)

When you spend 30 minutes or more looking for your keys and finally find them still in the door where you left them when you unlocked it...


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 27, 2009)

when you warm up food and forget it in the microwave...ewwww


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 27, 2009)

when you think you have milk and realize after a drink you poured pepsi.


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 27, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> when you think you have milk and realize after a drink you poured pepsi.


 
:rofl: rude awakening! I hate when your expecting a certain taste and you get something COMPLETELY different!!


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 27, 2009)

yes it wakes you up in the am tho..lol


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Aug 27, 2009)

you know your baked when you mistake your ph down for visine. 

you know SOMEONE was baked when you pull open the bathroom vanity drawer and find a half full container of french onion dip.


----------



## gourmet (Aug 28, 2009)

You know your baked when you watch an entire movie and realize just before the mystery is revealed that you've seen it before and know the ending.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 28, 2009)

your baked when you leave you keys in the fridge grabbing a drink and then cant find them.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 28, 2009)

You watch your Rottwieler having sex with another Rottweiler and 3 months later she give's birth to poodles X Dalmations !


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 11, 2009)

You go to the oven after 45 mins waiting for your frozen enchiladas and realize that you forgot to put the darn things in the oven !


----------



## the chef (Sep 15, 2009)

You know your baked when you've been staring at the tv for hours and your wife walks into the room and asks if your enjoying the show, you then tell her oh yeah it's great.................. she then tuns the dang thing on.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 15, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> You go to the oven after 45 mins waiting for your frozen enchiladas and realize that you forgot to put the darn things in the oven !


I am good for putting it into the oven but not turning the oven on.


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2009)

Just happened... You know you are baked when you try to describe what a vaporizer is and can't come up with the word vaporize to describe it....


----------



## cmd420 (Sep 21, 2009)

you step up to the counter at 7-11 and in a jumble to get your cash out 


of your crowded pocket, you remove a lighter, a pack of gum and then, cuz you don't have three hands, you use your mouth to hold your bag of weed....:holysheep: 


sweeeet


----------

